# Buying a fitted bottom bed sheet



## debodun (Jun 12, 2018)

Can fitted bottom bed sheets be purchased separately in a "big box" store? (please don't waste your time suggesting buying online since that is not an option for me). I looked at the local WalMart selection online and they only sell "sets", which I assume means that the top sheet and pillowcase is included.

I have plenty of top sheets, it's the fitted sheets I have that won't stay in place because the elasticized corners are stretched out. I might as well just drape a top sheet over the mattress for all the good they are. I don't need anything fancy, plain white will do since that would go with anything.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 12, 2018)

I think  Bed, Bath and Beyond has just the fitted bottoms.  Some other stores do too but they might not have every size.  Do a google search of only fitted bottom sheets, many will pop up and in store also but you'll have to see if the store in your area carries it in the size you need.

Why can't you order online?

If you don't have a way of paying online then just ask one of your friends to order it and you'll reimburse them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2018)

Try a set of sheet straps or consider using a flat sheet and practicing your hospital corners.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Jun 12, 2018)

I have the sheet straps that I have to use even with a fitted sheet. If I don't, as soon as I lay on the mattress, they pop off all the corners. I may need the extra deep pocketed fitted sheets. Added to the fact I have a twin-sized bed, the mattress looks more like a hammock than a mattress.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 12, 2018)

I found some at amazon. Its hard to just find the single fitted sheets.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jun 12, 2018)

I couldn't find any in stores either. It's all sets. I ended up ordering online - they came direct from India ! I was having trouble with the corners popping off because we have such a thin mattress. I needed "special" sheets with only a 10" drop .Everything now is the Deep Pocket kind. These work great and weren't any more expensive if I would have bought them at a store.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 20, 2018)

Do you sew? I have stitched the worn out corners and got a little more life out of them.

I tried the sheet straps but they're a pain when changing sheets so I only use them on the mattress cover.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2018)

I use the sheet straps also but found the ones that have the metal grips hold better. I got them on Amazon. A little pricey but worth the extra with the metal grips.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 21, 2018)

Walmart, I think (if you shop there).


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> I have the sheet straps that I have to use even with a fitted sheet. If I don't, as soon as I lay on the mattress, they pop off all the corners. I may need the extra deep pocketed fitted sheets. Added to the fact* I have a twin-sized bed*, the mattress looks more like a hammock than a mattress.


A twin bed?
Hell, take a queen sheet, wrap it twice, along with a couple bungees 
sleep tight


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> A twin bed?
> Hell, take a queen sheet, wrap it twice, along with a couple bungees
> sleep tight



Gary, This one is for you!


----------



## Knight (Jun 21, 2018)

debodun said:


> I have the sheet straps that I have to use even with a fitted sheet. If I don't, as soon as I lay on the mattress, they pop off all the corners. I may need the extra deep pocketed fitted sheets. Added to the fact I have a twin-sized bed, the mattress looks more like a hammock than a mattress.


 Are you saying the matress is sagged to the point of it should be replaced? Or that it folds into itself making the corners slip?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 21, 2018)

Good one, Bea!

I was in Walmart the other day walking near the bedding. I stopped to look, didn't see any single bottom sheets.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 21, 2018)

eBay has fitted sheets it states on the page in RED ......“note this is a fitted sheet only” 

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-N...hash=item33d9f17a8b:m:mQc2pLlD3MFostLqRJtIfRQ


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Good one, Bea!
> 
> I was in Walmart the other day walking near the bedding. I stopped to look, didn't see any single bottom sheets.



I did the same thing a week or so ago, LOL!!!

I didn't find single fitted sheets but I did snag two sets of sheets with a pillowcase for a twin bed from the clearance aisle for $5.00/set.

High adventure at Walmart!!!layful:


----------



## jujube (Jun 21, 2018)

Did anyone else's mother take the flat sheets that were worn/torn in the middle, cut them down the middle and sew the outside sides together (am I making sense?), thus making a "new" sheet?   The sheets had to almost look like lace before my mother would finally cut them up into rags for cleaning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> Did anyone else's mother take the flat sheets that were worn/torn in the middle, cut them down the middle and sew the outside sides together (am I making sense?), thus making a "new" sheet? The sheets had to almost look like lace before my mother would finally cut them up into rags for cleaning.



I know what you mean but I don't remember that happening in our house. 

My grandmother would put them in the rag bag which was actually a large deep drawer in her kitchen and use them for various projects or just cleaning rags. She also kept an old fruitcake tin filled with the buttons and fasteners that she salvaged from old clothes.

Those frugal traditions ended with her generation in our family.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 22, 2018)

I hope some of those things I've done are looked back on fondly by my children instead of "My Mom was so cheap........."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I hope some of those things I've done are looked back on fondly by my children instead of "My Mom was so cheap........."



_"I would rather have people laugh at my economies than weep for my extravagance." -_ King Oscar II of Sweden


----------



## Linda (Jun 25, 2018)

My local Walmart has several selections of fitted sheets sold alone.  I pay $14.99 for a beautiful fitted King size sheet as I too, have so many extra top sheets.  My Walmart is a "Super Walmart" so maybe that's why.  

If you don't want to give out your bank number to buy online, you can do like I do and use a pay ahead credit card and use it for online shopping. You can buy them at Walmart, Target or a lot of other places.   Its easy and convenient.  I also have it connected to my PayPal account for additional online shopping.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 4, 2018)

Interesting..  Here in the UK, and I think in Europe generally, sheets are always sold singly.  The fitted bottom ones come in different depths to suit the thickness of the mattress. I've never seen the little corner grips in this country, but but getting the right size sheet, they're not really necessary.

Buying the sheets separately,  allows you to mix and match the colours. I never use the same colour for fitted bottom and flat top sheets.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2018)

I know it doesn't help you at all deb, but here in the Uk all the big box stores and Large supermarkets sell Fitted Bottom sheets separately to the sets...

However, I now buy mine online because my mattresses are very deep, and the stores only sell regular sized depth sheets..


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 4, 2018)

jujube said:


> Did anyone else's mother take the flat sheets that were worn/torn in the middle, cut them down the middle and sew the outside sides together (am I making sense?), thus making a "new" sheet?   The sheets had to almost look like lace before my mother would finally cut them up into rags for cleaning.



YES!  When I was very little we didn't have much money because my dad got sick -- every penny saved counted.


----------



## Squirl (Jul 10, 2018)

I bought a K-sized fitted bottom sheet at Ikea


----------



## debodun (Jul 11, 2018)

The nearest WalMart to me only sell sets and for larger beds than twin.


----------

